# Reflexiones y presentación y del empezar de un análisis



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 18, 2015)

Hola amigos, recién acabo de ver un programa de televisión del canal "arte" que para mi unió un cierto número de cabos y que quiero compartir con Ustedes.

Recientemente he recibido unas reflexiones sobre el futuro del internet desde el punto de vista de los recursos que requiere y de como esos recursos aumentan de forma explosiva. Es posible que el internet tal cual lo conocemos hoy llegará a un punto donde deja de ser posible hacer los recursos requeridos disponibles?
Pensemos por ejemplo del internet bajo el punto de vista energético. Cada acción que un usuario tiene algún tipo de interacción con el internet esto consume energía! Dependiendo del tipo de interacción, datos, fotos, videos o simplemente el navegar por las páginas requiere que los datos estén grabados en algún lugar. Para garantizar que estos datos no puedan perderse a razón de la función de lo que se llama "nube" requiere continua replicación y copia de estos independientemente de la interacción de usuarios con estos datos. Esto multiplica el volumen de almacenamiento de memorias secundarias, por ejemplo discos duros, por requerir que un mismo byte exista repetidas veces y que con el también estén grabados los códigos que permiten reconocer un error y para recrear el dato original. Adicionalmente requiere de toda la infraestructura de comunicación que mueve esos datos entre  los datacenters y al usuario. todo esto requiere energía eléctrica.

Otro aspecto de la reflexión sobre nuestra memoria de la humanidad, la nube que representa la plataforma del internet, está en la pregunta cuanto tiempo un dato almacenado en algún medio no pierde su existencia por alteración del dato almacenado. Decían, si no mal recuerdo, que el volumen de datos, grabados en CDs formarían una columna del planeta marte al sol, creo que era el volumen actual por año, mes, día? Una CD graba datos sin que estos se alteren, de 100 CDs 90 durante un año. También analizaron el tiempo para discos duros, para cristales y para cintas magnéticas. Resulta que la vieja cinta magnética es lo mas duradero actualmente, unos 100 a 500 años. Concienticemos que entre los medios de grabación y almacenamiento para retener la memoria global hay que almacenarlos de la forma mas estable posible y que no requiera energía eléctrica. Aparentemente la DNA que conocemos de la genética es el medio que promete ser un medio permanente de grabación. Decían que toda la información creada y relacionada al ser humano y sus civilizaciones grabada en DNAs artificiales ocuparía un volumen de 2 metros cúbicos! Pero si queremos hacer los datos disponibles para su análisis a cualquier usuario el método podría ser adecuado como "backup"! Dieron el ejemplo de la DNA de caballos antiguos de hace 700.000 años encontrada en los suelos de siberia, lugar oscuro, seco y frío, exactamente los requisitos para ese tipo de almacenamiento pudieron ser recuperados sin alteraciones! Un experimento relacionado fue grabar en una DNA artificial los datos de unas fotos y de unos videos. Luego esa DNA fue mandada a un laboratorio capaz de leer los datos grabados en esa DNA artificial. Esos datos fueron transferidos a las personas que crearon la grabación y estos decodificaron esos datos pudiendo ver que las fotos y los vídeos efectivamente pudieron ser recuperados. El análisis de esos datos con un programa verificó al nivel de los bits individuales que los datos recuperados eran idénticos con el original!
Otra información interesante tomaba el ejemplo de la digitalización los archivos de Venecia sobre un lapso de tiempo de 1000 años. Este archivo de datos masajeados de forma apropiada hizo posible el establecer todas las relaciones existentes como por ejemplo de algún ciudadano normal de la ciudad de Venecia dentro de ese lapso de tiempo pudiéndose así establecer la completa relación social de tal individuo bajo los mas diversos aspectos y eso sobre un lapso de tiempo de 1000 años de la ciudad de venecia.
Esto significa que para hacer accesible a un estudiador arqueólogo de 1000 años en el futuro sobre cualquier individuo, cualquier evento, cualquier tema de los principios del siglo 21 requeriría archivar la nuble, por ejemplo 20 veces al día. El almacenamiento en una DNA artificial aseguraría que un estudiador de 1000 años en el futuro podrá hacer análisis similares a aquellos que se están haciendo hoy sobre los 1000 años de datos de la ciudad de Venecia. Porqué? Porque tal estudiador, fuera humano o no humano, tendrá la tecnología para leer una DNA, pues siempre habrá la necesidad de analizar una DNA!
Si todos los datos generados por la humanidad desde su pasado al día de hoy cabe en 2 metros cúbicos de DNA, el volumen de los datos de 1000 años, o 500 mil años en el futuro, podrán ser almacenados en algo que usa el grabar datos en una DNA artificial! Siempre habrá un instrumento de lectura a diferencia si queremos leer una floppy de 8" hoy!

Se que el tema es complejo y extenso. Se que para yo escribir lo que acabo de escribir como un primer intento basa en reflexiones y fuentes de las mas diversas sobre un lapso de tiempo largo! Pero creo que el reflexionar sobre los diversos aspectos es un ejercicio que recompensa.


----------



## chclau (Dic 18, 2015)

Son interesantes los temas que planteas pero como ya dijiste son muchos y amplios. Cuando se plantean tantos temas amplios el riesgo de irse pal lao de los tomates es grande.

De todos modos, hay dos cosas sobre las que queria comentar. Uno, el tema de la energia. Cuando lo lei me dije, no sera para tanto, hice una busqueda y por ahi encontre que la Internet ocupa el 10% de la produccion electrica lo que me sorprendio. Pense que seria muchisimo menos.

Lo segundo, sobre los errores. Algunos sistemas de almacenamiento tienen metodos de correccion de errores (SCSI es un ejemplo), asi que aun si un disco tiene errores los datos no se pierden.

Y aun asi sabemos que nosotros mismos somos sistemas con correccion de errores. En una foto, por ejemplo, debe haber muchisimos bits equivocados hasta que empecemos a notarlo.

Y aun en un textp, variOz errrores se puedn introduciryel txto seguira siendo legible sin MAYOOR dficultad.


----------



## analogico (Dic 19, 2015)

no te preocupes la mayor parte del internet es basura y cosas que  viajan en barcos  de gente que llevan loros en el hombro
asi que realmene no se necesita tanto espacio
con 640kb es suficiente

es como la informacion contenida en el periodico de la semana 
periodico que se usa para    la caja donde caga el gato


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 19, 2015)

Hay temas que abreviándolos se pierde el mensaje! No mas viendo los procesos en empresas gobernados por ejecutivos que todo lo ponen al punto y el resultado frecuentemente son respuestas inadecuadas! Claro, existen cuestiones donde el llegar al punto y reducir el análisis por lo que se considera esencial hace mucho sentido, pero no en todo! Aquellos de ustedes que tengan algunos años de experiencia en el mundo laboral y quizá en posiciones responsables conocen a lo que me refiero. Hay respuestas que son de moda. Eso es el camino que aplican las empresas de asesoría. Recuerdo que una vez, trabajando para Motorola un asesor que estaba dando un curso expresaba cierto punto de vista. le pregunté en público que hace algunos años había escuchado otro punto de vista! Respondió de forma bastante hosca que eso era absurdo! le respondí que la persona que lo había presentado había sido el mismo! eso tuvo como reacción del auditorio risas! Respondió que después del curso podíamos discutir el tópico!

Como fuí director responsable para Alemania de una de las entonces grandes empresas de telecomunicaciones y que el producto principal que vendíamos era el tiempo de asesores. He tenido la oportunidad de vivir ambos lados y se a ello se suma mi punto de vista hoy, como pensionado. Los asesores son relativamente jóvenes que creen de forma absoluto lo que el professor de moda determina y aplican eso a su trabajo de asesoría. Sabiendo uno eso se puede ver en la empresa de asesoría y en los asesores especialistas encargados de comunicar la visión actual de como tratar un cierto objetivo. También es evidente que si aquellos asesores jóvenes se encuentran en la casa del cliente con especialistas de la misma generación su labor de comunicar e implementar algo es sencillo, pues esas personas en el cliente han aprendido la misma forma de tratar temas. Viejos peritos en un cliente representan un inconveniente pues su experiencia y quizá su conocimiento han sido confrontados con varias "generaciones" de modas! Eso explica el porqué peritos experimentados para una empresa son de ambivalente valor! Considero de importancia, en especial cuando se está ya en el estado de jubilado dejar las emociones por fuera y analizar cuestiones de forma objetiva. Un continuo reto!
Aplicado al tema de este hilo. Los gringos lo denominan la vista desde 20.000 millas de distancia! El problema que hace difícil percibir muy bien se refleja en una de las respuestas relacionadas a la función de códigos que no solo reconocen errores, sino también de corregir estos. Dependiendo del número de bits que por su alteración implican un error existen 3 posibles estados:

1. El número de bits alterados está dentro del límite que el código permite corregir.
2. El número de bits alterados es superior al límite anterior pero máximo el número de bits alterados que pueden ser reconocidos.
3. El número de bits alterados es superior a ambos límites lo que resulta en que el error es detectado pero no corregible!

Quien ha estudiado las técnicas de corrección de errores y de sistemas de alta fidelidad sabe que estos sistemas estadísticamente expresado tienen una probabilidad mayor de encontrar errores y es solo su capacidad de reconocer y corregir errores que hace aquellos sistemas mas seguros!

Pero todo acaba siendo una cuestión de probabilidades. Las tecnologías de memorias secundarias que había presentado en mi primera contribución a este hilo tenía como objetivo el crear conciencia del impacto de la disponibilidad de sistemas capaces de leer un medio de memoria secundaria, para ello había presentado como ejemplo las floppies de 8 pulgadas las cuales ni son producidas y disponibles hoy, ni sistemas capaces de leer estas. La contribución acababa mencionando que sistemas capaces de leer los códigos genéticos siempre, mientras seres basen en la DNA, existirán resultando en la seguridad que información almacenada por su codificación en DNAs artificiales siempres serán legibles por sistemas disponibles. Si comparamos los 700.000 años de antigüedad de los códigos recuperados de antecesores de los caballos actuales implica que es válido proponer que información grabada en DNAs artificiales no requiriendo mas que almacenarlos en un entorno seco, frío y oscuro serán disponibles por lapsos de tiempo mas extendos por órdenes de años, que cualquier sistema como el que menciona el que respondió del SCSI en un RAID 10 con todos los mas sofisticados sistemas de reconocimiento de errores y de su corrección! No mas que tomando los últimos 50 años como referencia. Hace 50 años el almacenamiento de datos era efectuado grabando en cintas magnéticas. Recuerdo que cuando yo tuve mi primer contacto con microcontroladores aproximadamente en 1980, estos sistemas usaban cassettes de dictadores como cintas magnéticas para almacenar programas y datos. Recuerdo lo emocionante que era ver como el microcontrolador, yo era un aficionado de los microcontroladores MC6809 de Motorola a diferencia de los 8080 y 8086 de Intel, o los 8051 que aún existen hoy, hacia que el pequeño cassette era activado por el programa! partiendo de allí los sticks de memoria flash, SD, microSD con hasta 64 Gigas de capacidad son un mundo totalmente diferente. Quién se atreve decir que sistemas de memorias secundarias se usarán en otros 50 años y que tan alto se considera la probabilidad que entonces aún existan discos duros SCSI o RAID 10? Como deberían ser almacenados discos duros para subsistir 100.000 años, ni hablar de 500.000 o de un millón de años?

La otra cuestión mencionada fue la consideración si los datos en el Internet tenían el valor para justificar su almacenamiento! esto siempre quedará cuestión de opinión personal y como tal muy respetable!
Me permito repetir lo expresado antes tomando como ejemplo los datos disponibles en forma de papel del archivo de la ciudad de Venecia cubriendo un lapso de tiempo de 1000 años. El archivo de la ciudad de Venecia, digitalizado y analizado usando técnicas y metodologías que llamamos "BigData" y que todo aquel consciente de lo que el mal uso por gobiernos fascistas y/o no democráticos, respectivamente de sociedades democráticas y los intereses de empresas y organizaciones de crear valor económico analizando tales datos permite en gran detalle percibir la historia de la ciudad de Venecia durante 1000 años, no solo como es hecho en historia contemporaneamente limitado a la visibilidad y el estudio de personajes sobresalientes, sino que permite un extensivo análisis de todas las redes sociales de cualquier persona normal de forma tan extensa como por el volumen no es posible hacerlo en documentos de papel!

Imaginémonos un arqueólogo del siglo 3.000 o 30.000 o 300.000 que tenga como objetivo entender porqué el amigo forista que cuestiona el valor de datos del Internet a principios del siglo 21 llega a tener tal opinión! Si existen archivos almacenados y codificados en DNA artificial que seres del siglo 300.000 encuentren en una cueva. Si tales bases de datos reflejen el contenido de las mil millones de páginas del Internet de la primera mitad del siglo 21 actualizadas 20 veces por día, todos los documentos y emails usando computadores del siglo 300.000. Quizá tal ser entonces sea capaz de entender porque el amigo forista tenía la opinión que refleja su contribución a este hilo y quizá hasta es capaz combinar informaciones  mucho mas extensas poniendo esa opinión en el contexto de foristas de la primera mitad del siglo 21 y eso ademas en el contexto de la ciudad y de la sociedad en que vive y su edad, etcétera!
En cierto sentido el resultado de la posibilidad de tener todo esos datos disponibles para su análisis hasta en el contexto mas extenso es un camino que resultaría en que tal fulano forista que expreso su opinión aquí se vuelve en el personaje famoso de alguna obra artística que es percibida por todos los habitantes de esta galaxia. Eso hace que este forista podría ser eternamente percibido de forma mas extensa de lo que las pirámides de los egipcios hicieron inmortales a los faraones!

je, je, je...


----------



## chclau (Dic 19, 2015)

Si algun arqueologo del futuro llega a analizar los comentarios, "arenadas", peleas, etc. de un foro  electronico cualquiera, su posibilidad de exito es como mucho la posibilidad que tenemos nosotros mismos de seguir el hilo de dichos comentarios y peleas de aqui a digamos, seis meses.

Como tal arqueologo no conocera casi nada de lo que pensamos y vivimos en estos tiempos y tomando en cuenta que ni nosotros mismos entendemos (de aqui a seis meses) por que se desarrollaron ciertos hilos, arenadas y peleas... me duele decirlo, pero no creo que ninguno de nosotros sea famoso en el futuro.

Salvo que ser un enigma te haga famoso.

Ahora, es una incognita, realmente.
Han sobrevivido aunque sea unos cuantos libros antiguos, a pesar de guerras, incendios y persecuciones ideologicas. Hasta de Aristoteles ha sobrevivido algun escrito.
Sobrevivira un foro? Basado en que tecnologia?
Se acuerdan de las BBS? Alla por los comienzos, o antes incluso, de la Internet? Los contenidos de esas BBS, existen? Cuantos de ellos son accesibles HOY?

Y del material escrito? Que sobrevivira, las obras completas de Borges, o la tapa de una revista Gente con Pampita? O para que se entienda mejor para todos los que no son argentinos, que sobrevivira, los Clasicos de la Literatura o una Playboy, numero especial de Pamela Anderson?

Es indudable que la tirada de esta ultima es mayor. Y el material de impresion... mejor y mas duradero.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 20, 2015)

Es un dilema, si.
Hay muchiiiiiisima más in formación pero mucha es basura. Libros de basura también habían en papel, no olvidarse.
Efectivamente el uso se soportes y formatos que quedan obsoletos dificulta la recuperación, yo he tenido problemas con WordPerfect, pagemaker etc y eso en un par de décadas. En 200años no lo quiero ni pensar.
Hace nada un forero pedía los ensambladores X.... No he sido capaz de encontrarlos, no se si estaban en diskettes de 5 ¼" , discos ZIP o de 3 ½". De ninguno de esos soportes conservo lectores hace ya años. Los discos los he regalado, vendido o tirado hace ya tiempo.
En fin, que en una cápsula del tiempo dejaron hace cien años un libro que hoy se lee sin problemas. No tengo tan claro que pase lo mismo con un CD, con un lector de ADN tampoco lo tengo claro.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 23, 2015)

@Scooter: Un lector ADN siempre existirá por que por ejemplo la medicina lo requiere para su trabajo. Todo ser viviente tiene su ADN y por lo tanto habrá lector para ella.
@todos: Tengo la impresión que subestiman las posibilidades de análisis y de interpretación! Recuerdo que como ingeniero de ventas en Motorola Semiconductor tuvimos un curso sobre técnicas de "leer" al cliente! El efecto del segundo lo pudimos verificar en ejercicios grabados en vídeo, donde a pesar que sabíamos del ejercicio y su finalidad de mostrar el efecto del segundo, el subconsciente del participante lo hacía reaccionar apenas que un término tocaba la materia que nos debía interesar, al segundo mostrábamos la reacción física que permite al ingeniero de ventas saber que aquel tema es de interés para el cliente!
Aquellos dedicados a los estudios saben de mucho mas efectos y las tecnologías de interpretación son desarrolladas a grandes pasos debido a su importancia de crear información valuable para aquel que analiza datos!


----------

